# UFC Career Fighter Earnings



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

> Ever wonder how much money your favourite fighter has earned throughout their career? Us too, so we went about figuring it out. Here is the total career earnings for every UFC fighter over the past seven years (the only fighter we are missing is Renzo Gracie, who we currently can't get a good pay estimate for).
> 
> 
> But, before we reveal the list, first some ground rules. Athletic commissions didn't start releasing fighter purse info until 2004, so the info below only reflects money earned from UFC 46 and onward. Also, these are only the reported salaries plus Fight of the Night, Knockout of the Night and Submission of the Night bonuses that have been made public. Many top performing fighters get additional bonuses paid out to them that aren't reported, plus the top guys get a cut of the pay-per-view buys for events that they headline (not to mention every fighter makes sponsorship money). Also, many athletic commissions don't report fighter's salary info, so for those we've estimated a fighter's purse based on what they have earned in their other fights. Fighters with some estimated purses are marked with a * in the database. This data should still be considered very close to accurate, as most fighters' purses remain rather steady from fight to fight (unless they ink a new contract in the meantime).
> ...



http://www.mma-manifesto.com/ufc-fi.../salary-main/ufc-career-fighter-earnings.html


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

BlueLander said:


> http://www.mma-manifesto.com/ufc-fi.../salary-main/ufc-career-fighter-earnings.html


Bisping, coming in at number 7, is the only guy in the top 14 to have never held a UFC title. Everyone else up to number 26 (Cheick Kongo) has held either a UFC title, the pride belt or pride grand prix belt.

I actually don't hate Bisping, but it is hard to justify his salary based on his achievements.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brydon said:


> Bisping, coming in at number 7, is the only guy in the top 14 to have never held a UFC title. Everyone else up to number 26 (Cheick Kongo) has held either a UFC title, the pride belt or pride grand prix belt.
> 
> I actually don't hate Bisping, but it is hard to justify his salary based on his achievements.


Also, i'm pretty sure everyone in the top 10 has received PPV money. Like 2 bucks per ppv buy or sth like that. I wonder if Bisping ever received any, doubtful.. Your numbers will more than double once you hit main event status.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Brydon - Except for Koscheck and Sanchez - though Diego did win on TUF 1.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Does this include sponsors or just UFC pay?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fang said:


> Does this include sponsors or just UFC pay?


Only the base pay.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Current net worth according to Celebrity Net Worth:

Anderson Silva - 8 Million
Randy Couture - 9 Million
Rampage Jackson - 8 Million
Tito Ortiz - 15 Million - Jenna 30 Million
Chuck Liddell - 16 Million
Chael Sonnen - 4 Million (wow he wasn't kidding about making money)
BJ Penn - 40 Million
Rashad Evans - 6 Million


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Nothing against BJ but how on earth is his net worth 40 million?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Fang said:


> Nothing against BJ but how on earth is his net worth 40 million?


Comes from a rich family. He was made of money before he even started fighting


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Am I the only one that feels that Bisping gets paid too much? I mean, I get that hes posterboy for UFC England, but dang. He makes more than champions. And never have I said "oh Bispings figthing, I cant miss this!" never. His style doesnt do it for me. 

I am glad Chuck sits at the top. That guy defined the UFC/MMA for quite a while and still does for some people.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

3DLee said:


> Am I the only one that feels that Bisping gets paid too much? I mean, I get that hes posterboy for UFC England, but dang. He makes more than champions. And never have I said "oh Bispings figthing, I cant miss this!" never. His style doesnt do it for me.
> 
> I am glad Chuck sits at the top. That guy defined the UFC/MMA for quite a while and still does for some people.


Which champions? because outside of Anderson Silva, Bisping has been here longer than Aldo or any other champion having the belt. This business is all about selling the product, if you sell the product, you get more money and Silva had that problem for a long time, as in not getting high PPV numbers until the last year or two. 

Not really a Bisping fan but to say he makes more than champions when the champs haven't been here long or haven't had the belt long, doesn't really make a strong case.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

3DLee said:


> I am glad Chuck sits at the top. That guy defined the UFC/MMA for quite a while and still does for some people.



Wont be for long, GSP will take it soon enough.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Fang said:


> Nothing against BJ but how on earth is his net worth 40 million?


Roflz! What I want to know is why the hell is Rampage always complaining. :confused02: 

Dude owes pretty much everything to the UFC. He's a relative newcomer to the organization and was already a top 3 earner. Makes no sense. Such a cool dude when he wants to be, but man he made it sound like Dana treated him badly. 

Anderson should shoot up the ladder man.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

At the TUF 14 Finale bisping got paid 275k to show and 150k to win. Thats $425,000. In his last fight, he made $275k to show when he lost against Chael. Thats more than Anderson Sliva, Chael Sonnen, or Tito Ortiz made at UFC 148. Bisping's to show money was the same as Forrest's to show and win money. That's crazy. Now, I understand that in under the table money, these other guys are probably making more. But why does Bisping get $425,000 to fight and win, while Anderson gets paid $200,000? Hell, Brock Lesnar, the biggest draw in the UFC ever, was making $500,000. You can't tell me that Bisping is worth almost as much as Brock. At UFC 129, GSP made $200,000 to show and $200,000 to win. And Bisping made more than that to beat Mayhem Miller. 

I am very aware of this just being what pay is revealed. Im just trying to compare apples to apples because we can't know really how much a fighter makes after PPV buys and sponsors.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

3DLee said:


> Am I the only one that feels that Bisping gets paid too much? I mean, I get that hes posterboy for UFC England, but dang. He makes more than champions. And never have I said "oh Bispings figthing, I cant miss this!" never. His style doesnt do it for me.
> 
> I am glad Chuck sits at the top. That guy defined the UFC/MMA for quite a while and still does for some people.


I actually like watching him fight but it baffles me how he's come so far in his career without a single top ten win.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

3DLee said:


> At the TUF 14 Finale bisping got paid 275k to show and 150k to win. Thats $425,000. In his last fight, he made $275k to show when he lost against Chael. Thats more than Anderson Sliva, Chael Sonnen, or Tito Ortiz made at UFC 148. Bisping's to show money was the same as Forrest's to show and win money. That's crazy. Now, I understand that in under the table money, these other guys are probably making more. But why does Bisping get $425,000 to fight and win, while Anderson gets paid $200,000? Hell, Brock Lesnar, the biggest draw in the UFC ever, was making $500,000. You can't tell me that Bisping is worth almost as much as Brock. At UFC 129, GSP made $200,000 to show and $200,000 to win. And Bisping made more than that to beat Mayhem Miller.
> 
> I am very aware of this just being what pay is revealed. Im just trying to compare apples to apples because we can't know really how much a fighter makes after PPV buys and sponsors.


Well its not really apples to apples... Fighters who get a cut of the PPV money make MULTI-millions of dollars per fight, so the disclosed fight purse means VERY little. There are a few fighters who dont even get a win bonus, because they know their money is going to come from the PPV.

So why does bisping get so much from his purse? Probably because he doesnt get much from the back end, and he is the face of MMA in the UK..

Why does Silva and GSP make so little from their purses? Because the purse amount is irrelevant. It could be $1.00 and they would still make multi-million dollar pay days from PPV money.

That is why lists like this are USELESS. They are comparing flawed data!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Roflz! What I want to know is why the hell is Rampage always complaining. :confused02:
> 
> Dude owes pretty much everything to the UFC. He's a relative newcomer to the organization and was already a top 3 earner. Makes no sense. Such a cool dude when he wants to be, but man he made it sound like Dana treated him badly.
> 
> Anderson should shoot up the ladder man.


I'd be willing to bet that if you took the money that Anderson makes from Brazillian sponsors and ambassadors, he's probably the highest paid guy by a landslide, well over Chuck I'm sure. Now, Jon is well on his way to becoming the highest paid MMA fighter ever, but as of now, I'd bet anything it is Anderson. GSP might get the same treament from Canada, I don't follow him so I'm not sure.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

It would be interesting to see what cut of PPV the main eventers get, must be pretty significant, maybe $1 per ppv sale?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

tight said:


> It would be interesting to see what cut of PPV the main eventers get, must be pretty significant, maybe $1 per ppv sale?


More. Overeem got 2 dollars per PPV buy right out the gate. Add that to his 400 000 base pay (including win bonus) and you get 1 900 000 in total from the UFC alone. Now add the sponsorship money etc..


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

How much does Bisping get a fight? because after his next fight he could be in the top 5 right? that is quite unbelievable when you think that guys like Brock, Anderson, BJ, Jones, Wandy etc. are below him, with that said i think they get a % of the PPV too so not a true reflection of their earnings but interesting non the less.


----------



## PinnacleGold (Aug 25, 2012)

I didn't add it up but it looks like Mayweather makes about as much in 1 fight as every UFC fighter makes their entire career combined.

There may be a couple guys getting PPV earnings, but there'S REALLY NO DEBATE, THE UFC IS ROBBING THEIR FIGHTERS BLIND.

150 UFC EVENTS AND EVERY UFC FIGHTER IN HISTORY COMBINED TO MAKE WHAT MAYWEATHER MAKES IN 1 FIGHT.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

PinnacleGold said:


> I didn't add it up but it looks like Mayweather makes about as much in 1 fight as every UFC fighter makes their entire career combined.
> 
> There may be a couple guys getting PPV earnings, but there'S REALLY NO DEBATE, THE UFC IS ROBBING THEIR FIGHTERS BLIND.
> 
> 150 UFC EVENTS AND EVERY UFC FIGHTER IN HISTORY COMBINED TO MAKE WHAT MAYWEATHER MAKES IN 1 FIGHT.


Yeah, but boxing today is shit, MMA still delivers and will be strong for a while boxing will always be "almost dead"
Im not going to fall into the trap of explaining it all for you. Cant compare the two.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate the "UFC fighters don't get paid enough" bullshit. If someone said to me right this second "I will pay your flights etc. and give you $1000 if you fight Cain Velasquez", I'd take it in a heartbeat. I could get KOed brutally by the dude calling me a wanker outside ot the chip shop, so if I'm cool with taking that risk with nothing but my "grr man pride" on the line, then getting 1k for getting my ass kicked is no issue at all. There dudes make LOADS of money. If a low level guy fights 4 times a year he could be looking at 80k (before expenses) or something, not to mention post fight bonuses. They make the exact amount that they should imo. Mayweather makes loads? He's also refusing to fight Pacquiao at 50/50 because he "makes more money". Do you want to see that in MMA? Mayweather/Pacquiao...Silva/Weidman? If you want money to become a huge drive of fighters in UFC, then theres no way in a billion years Silva would accept the Weidman fight.

MMA fighters are FIGHTERS. Not businessmen. That's why I'm an MMA fan. The Clydebank Blitz is the nickname of a boxing hometown hero Gary McArthur, I grew up watching boxing, I was posting on ESB years before I knew this existed...but because MMA isn't this moneybags operation where people fight with dollar signs in their eyes, it's by far the better sport imo. The second fighters start making 50 million a fight, is the second I start watching XARM.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

i hate that people post that UFC fighters dont make enough money when the person saying that has NO CLUE what the fighters are being paid. NONE!

Arguing out of ignorance is just ignorant!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DanTheJu said:


> i hate that people post that UFC fighters dont make enough money when the person saying that has NO CLUE what the fighters are being paid. NONE!
> 
> Arguing out of ignorance is just ignorant!


They all make more than the list which was posted, that's all I need to know.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wonder how much was truly profit after expenses. Goes to show how young of a sport this is. The mid tiered NBA, MLB, NFL, NHL stars make what Chuck did in his lifetime in one season. It's astounding. Not knocking on the UFC at all because what they've done is nothing short of amazing. How many other companies are able to be in the black during the recession and actually continue to grow and expand. 

I'll tell you what though. Experiencing what they went through for UFC 151 didn't help their cause.


----------



## mac9955 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, Chaels is at the bottom of the barrel. Didn't he say he was the highest paid fighter in UFC? Maybe I'm just retarded and fell for that haha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

mac9955 said:


> Wow, Chaels is at the bottom of the barrel. Didn't he say he was the highest paid fighter in UFC? Maybe I'm just retarded and fell for that haha.


All of Chael's money will be from PPV buys.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I hate the "UFC fighters don't get paid enough" bullshit. If someone said to me right this second "I will pay your flights etc. and give you $1000 if you fight Cain Velasquez", I'd take it in a heartbeat. I could get KOed brutally by the dude calling me a wanker outside ot the chip shop, so if I'm cool with taking that risk with nothing but my "grr man pride" on the line, then getting 1k for getting my ass kicked is no issue at all. There dudes make LOADS of money. If a low level guy fights 4 times a year he could be looking at 80k (before expenses) or something, not to mention post fight bonuses. They make the exact amount that they should imo. Mayweather makes loads? He's also refusing to fight Pacquiao at 50/50 because he "makes more money". Do you want to see that in MMA? Mayweather/Pacquiao...Silva/Weidman? If you want money to become a huge drive of fighters in UFC, then theres no way in a billion years Silva would accept the Weidman fight.
> 
> MMA fighters are FIGHTERS. Not businessmen. That's why I'm an MMA fan. The Clydebank Blitz is the nickname of a boxing hometown hero Gary McArthur, I grew up watching boxing, I was posting on ESB years before I knew this existed...but because MMA isn't this moneybags operation where people fight with dollar signs in their eyes, it's by far the better sport imo. The second fighters start making 50 million a fight, is the second I start watching XARM.


Of course you would take the fight. So would I. We have nothing to lose, do we? We get our ass kicked for one night and we get paid. Losing to a MMA fighter such high calibre is nothing to be ashamed about as well. We earn extra income for basically getting whupped.

However, our day job ain't MMA fighting. These people need the money for survival. Their career span is short, and they need to earn as much as possible before retiring/finding a lower pay job. If they take high-risk fights and lose, not only would they drop down ranking wise, their career might soon be in jeopardy and they would find themselves in the lower-paying leagues again. Try thinking from the fighters' perspective. 

Mayweather and Pacquiao both made up excuses to not fight each other. They do not want to fight each other, and neither can they be forced to fight each other as boxing has a different organisation structure to that of UFC. However, UFC can make the fighters fight each other. Otherwise, just fire them. I'm sure no UFC fighter wants to be cut, considering the monopoly hold UFC has on the MMA industry. So what is preventing the fighters from earning more money?

I just googled XARM to get a clue what you are talking about. If you are considering watching that over MMA...:confused05:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Of course you would take the fight. So would I. We have nothing to lose, do we? We get our ass kicked for one night and we get paid. Losing to a MMA fighter such high calibre is nothing to be ashamed about as well. We earn extra income for basically getting whupped.
> 
> However, our day job ain't MMA fighting. These people need the money for survival. Their career span is short, and they need to earn as much as possible before retiring/finding a lower pay job. If they take high-risk fights and lose, not only would they drop down ranking wise, their career might soon be in jeopardy and they would find themselves in the lower-paying leagues again. Try thinking from the fighters' perspective.
> 
> ...


Yeah but 1k Vs 20k, and the fact that I'm not a trained fighter who has a chance of winning...it all adds up. Fighting is different from other sports. These people are "fighters". Part of being a fighter is stepping up to all challengers. Fighting was never about money. Sure they needed the pay check but these gguys could earn more completing a business degree and getting a bank job etc. They fight because they are fighters and they enjoy it. When people says that they dont get enough, tell that to Royce Gracie or Ken Shamrock who were fighting for nothing at the start. Royce stepped up because he was a fighter. He didn't have lots of money and didn't have much to gain by winning. He was a trained athlete who wanted to prove himself by taking on all challengers, big or small. It's those funamentals that MMA is based on, so when everyone says "UFC is screwing them out of money" that shouldnt be the issue.

Also, they get LOADS of post fight bonus money. Like, insane amounts. I imagine that the majority of the UFC profits are going towards increasing the venue size and trying to continue expanding the sport to the further mainstream.

It's also unfair to compair the paychecks of Mayweather to UFC, because Mayweather completley smashes UFC in PPV buy rates. UFC has only ever beat Mayweather's second highest buy rates once, so putting the two together is irrelevent for whoever did.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

I know it's impossible, but I would be really curious to see total earnings after PPV buys, locker room bonuses, sponsorships etc. I know GSP has publicly stated he makes between 4-5 million per fight and I'm not sure if that included sponsorship money.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

PinnacleGold said:


> I didn't add it up but it looks like Mayweather makes about as much in 1 fight as every UFC fighter makes their entire career combined.
> 
> There may be a couple guys getting PPV earnings, but there'S REALLY NO DEBATE, THE UFC IS ROBBING THEIR FIGHTERS BLIND.
> 
> 150 UFC EVENTS AND EVERY UFC FIGHTER IN HISTORY COMBINED TO MAKE WHAT MAYWEATHER MAKES IN 1 FIGHT.


That's because Mayweather is also a promoter and gets a piece of everything.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah but 1k Vs 20k, and the fact that I'm not a trained fighter who has a chance of winning...it all adds up. Fighting is different from other sports. These people are "fighters". Part of being a fighter is stepping up to all challengers. Fighting was never about money. Sure they needed the pay check but these gguys could earn more completing a business degree and getting a bank job etc. They fight because they are fighters and they enjoy it. When people says that they dont get enough, tell that to Royce Gracie or Ken Shamrock who were fighting for nothing at the start. Royce stepped up because he was a fighter. He didn't have lots of money and didn't have much to gain by winning. He was a trained athlete who wanted to prove himself by taking on all challengers, big or small. It's those funamentals that MMA is based on, so when everyone says "UFC is screwing them out of money" that shouldnt be the issue.
> 
> Also, they get LOADS of post fight bonus money. Like, insane amounts. I imagine that the majority of the UFC profits are going towards increasing the venue size and trying to continue expanding the sport to the further mainstream.
> 
> It's also unfair to compair the paychecks of Mayweather to UFC, because Mayweather completley smashes UFC in PPV buy rates. UFC has only ever beat Mayweather's second highest buy rates once, so putting the two together is irrelevent for whoever did.


The thing is, MMA is now gearing towards being a "sport". You can argue all day long about how MMA should be about the spirit of fighting, not money. However, do most MMA fighters in this era agree with that? No. Sure, they have a passion for fighting, but fighting for a low sum of money is not a viable career.

If the average UFC fighter earns 100k per year, taking away taxes and training camp fees, they would probably have a net disposable income of 20k~40k annually ( assuming that each training camp costs about 20k, as what Lauzon said ). That is barring injuries or fights getting cancelled. Which elite athlete would consider MMA as a career then? They would earn much more competing in other sports, or as you said, completing a business degree and getting a bank job. 

The low sum of money paid would deter many athletes from even considering a career in MMA. Yes, these people most probably do not fight because they love fighting. However, MMA would be reduced to a sport with a few special fighters and a large number of people who fight as a hobby or as a second job. UFC needs to start paying out higher wages to attract elite athletes, and that would be the route to MMA being a major sport globally.

I'm sure most sports wasn't all about money in the beginning. Did people play soccer for the money back in the days? Obviously not. Yet, look at what soccer has become. A worldwide sport with top-notch athletes plying their trade in the various soccer leagues around the world. Why is that so? Lets take an example. I'm sure Cristiano Ronaldo loves soccer, having played from young. But hell, he earns 350k USD per WEEK. The money involved is a huge incentive for people to take the sport they love as a career, and not just a hobby. 

For MMA to progress, there is only one way up. Start paying fighters more money to attract better talent.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

OHKO said:


> The thing is, MMA is now gearing towards being a "sport". You can argue all day long about how MMA should be about the spirit of fighting, not money. However, do most MMA fighters in this era agree with that? No. Sure, they have a passion for fighting, but fighting for a low sum of money is not a viable career.
> 
> If the average UFC fighter earns 100k per year, taking away taxes and training camp fees, they would probably have a net disposable income of 20k~40k annually ( assuming that each training camp costs about 20k, as what Lauzon said ). That is barring injuries or fights getting cancelled. Which elite athlete would consider MMA as a career then? They would earn much more competing in other sports, or as you said, completing a business degree and getting a bank job.
> 
> ...


The sport is still in its adolescense. There's a flip side to your statement. 

1.) If they paid seven or eight figures then they'll end up like Affliction. Top athletes are already making seven figures.
2.) As pay scale increases so will the demand from all other fighters and who pays for this in the end. That's right it's the consumers. 

I have friends who own restaurants and lounges who tell me how much they have to pay to get PPVs in their establishment. Some places charge cover. 

Ticket prices will go up, PVPS will go from $50 to $75 and so on and so forth. 

*I've also read pink sheets of other past shows. Bodog Proelite, Affliction were in the negative $50 million range.

The UFC have the right model in place.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

A piece was posted up on here a little while back, regards a new fighter on the UFC roster. I cant remember who. He basically outlined that his purse for his fight was around 15k but in reality he earned 80k. That's over 7 times his purse. And this guy was a relative no-name.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OHKO said:


> The thing is, MMA is now gearing towards being a "sport". You can argue all day long about how MMA should be about the spirit of fighting, not money. However, do most MMA fighters in this era agree with that? No. Sure, they have a passion for fighting, but fighting for a low sum of money is not a viable career.
> 
> If the average UFC fighter earns 100k per year, taking away taxes and training camp fees, they would probably have a net disposable income of 20k~40k annually ( assuming that each training camp costs about 20k, as what Lauzon said ). That is barring injuries or fights getting cancelled. Which elite athlete would consider MMA as a career then? They would earn much more competing in other sports, or as you said, completing a business degree and getting a bank job.
> 
> ...


I do think fighters of this era agree with that. Who doesnt? I hear two examples all the time; Jon Jones and Anderson Silva. Jones speaks for himself, but Silva's entire career is geared towards his legacy and has nothing to do with money. Check the tweets after Jones turned the fight down. Everyone is still a fighter, nothing has changed. We just have smarks all over these forums now.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I do think fighters of this era agree with that. Who doesnt? I hear two examples all the time; Jon Jones and Anderson Silva. Jones speaks for himself, but Silva's entire career is geared towards his legacy and has nothing to do with money. Check the tweets after Jones turned the fight down. Everyone is still a fighter, nothing has changed. We just have smarks all over these forums now.


I think I agree. I believe if we gave each fighter the option of earning 1 million a year sitting behind a desk or 250k a year fighting, the vast majority would still be a fighter.

We fans, myself included, like to rag on moany sports people going on about money. God knows, UK footballers make me want to kill them all. Arguing that a salary of 100k a week is not enough for them. But if push came to shove and they had to choose between huge riches or playing football, they would choose footie. End of the day, they love that shit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> A piece was posted up on here a little while back, regards a new fighter on the UFC roster. I cant remember who. He basically outlined that his purse for his fight was around 15k but in reality he earned 80k. That's over 7 times his purse. And this guy was a relative no-name.


I think it was Ian McCall and i had never heard of him before he came into the UFC with the new weight class.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The people saying that MMA fighters don't earn enough money are the same people that will be complaining that everything is commercialised in MMA in 10 years time.

Money ruins shit. It's as simple as that. It makes footballers dive, it makes boxers pick and choose, it makes pro wrestlers appear sporadically, it makes pornstars stop taking it in the bumhole...everything.

MMA fighters earn a lot of money. It's as simple as that. 15k a fight is a lot of money. The expenses they have are really not that big of a deal. They book all their friends flights and stuff because they want to prove they are a draw, and in turn earn MORE money. If they just sat on the 15k, take (complete guess) 5k out of that training camp, and at worst take 5k out of that for other exprenses, these people are making 5 thousand dollars for (at that amount) 15 minutes of fighting. Tell at guy on minimum wage that UFC fighters dont earn enough money and we'll see what he says.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I think it was Ian McCall and i had never heard of him before he came into the UFC with the new weight class.


Thats the one. I found the piece: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/7/16/3162364/ufc-ian-mccall-fighter-pay-mma-news

The dudes purse was $9000. He lost the fight and still walked away with $80k. So, he earned over 8 times his purse!

People saying the UFC take advantage of the fighters, please read the above link. They get paid very well. Just because its not publicised, it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------

